# Η καύση των νεκρών στο χωριό Κωστί της Ανατολικής Θράκης



## Earion (Jun 4, 2015)

Η καύση των νεκρών και η φύλαξη της τέφρας σε δοχείο συνεχίστηκε μέχρι τον ξεριζωμό των Ελλήνων στην εκτός των ελληνικών συνόρων Θράκη και πιο συγκεκριμένα στην περιοχή Κωστί της Βύζας, παρά την απαγόρευση της εκκλησίας. Ήταν μάλιστα τόσο επίμονη αυτή η πανάρχαιη συνήθεια, ώστε οι κάτοικοι έθαβαν τους νεκρούς τη μέρα κατά τον ορθόδοξο τρόπο και τους ξέθαβαν τη νύχτα στα κρυφά, για να τους κάψουν σύμφωνα με την παράδοσή τους.

ΠΩΣ ΚΑΙΓΑΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΝΕΚΡΟΥΣ ΤΩΝ ΣΤΟ ΚΩΣΤΙ, ΧΩΡΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΤΟΛΙΚΗΣ ΘΡΑΚΗΣ, ΚΑΙ ΤΑ ΓΥΡΩ

Η συνήθεια να καίνε τους νεκρούς κι άλλες συνήθειες αρχαίες βαστούσαν στα γύρω χωριά της Βύζας, χωριά φημισμένα για τ’ αναστενάρια. Η εκκλησία είχε εμποδισμένη τη συνήθεια αυτή με διαταγές, αφορισμούς κι επιτίμια, αλλά δεν ήταν εύκολο πράγμα να τους ξεκολλήσει τους χωρικούς από τις συνήθειές τους. Στο Κωστί, ενώ φαινομενικά οι κάτοικοι συμμορφώνονταν, στα κρυφά τις νύχτες, ξεθάβοντας έκαιγαν τους νεκρούς. Άμα δηλαδή τέλειωνε η εκκλησιαστική ακολουθία, ο νεκρός θαβόταν στα _λημόρια_, όπως όριζε η εκκλησία. Την ίδια όμως νύκτα ξέθαβαν το νεκρό οι συγγενείς και τον έκαιγαν. Μετέφερναν το κορμί του έξω από το χωριό, κοντά στο γειτονικό δάσος (εκεί υπήρχαν τ’ απάτητα κι ανεκμετάλλευτα δάση της Στράντζας) και τον κρεμούσαν από ένα δέντρο, ύστερα έμπηγαν ανάμεσα στα δάχτυλά του (ποδιών και χεριών) δαδιά κομματάκια και τ’ άναβαν. Με τα ξυλαράκια τούτα έπαιρνε φλόγα όλο το κορμί και έτσι, λίγο λίγο, γινόταν στάχτη, που τη μάζευαν σε θήκη ή σ’ ένα σταμνί και το ’κρυβαν στο μυστικό μέρος του σπιτιού. 

Π.Π.Χ. [= Πολύδωρος Παπα-Χριστοδούλου]

σημείωμα στο τέλος του άρθρου του Β. Ν. Δεληγιάννη (διδασκάλου), «Λαογραφικά Δογάνκιoϊ-Μαλγάρων Ανατολικής Θράκης», _Αρχείον του Θρακικού Λαογραφικού και Γλωσσικού Θησαυρού, τ_. 4 (1937-38), σ. 71.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 4, 2015)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον! Τι είναι τα λημόρια;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 4, 2015)

Λημόρια από μνημόρια (μνήματα) βρίσκω.


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2015)

...
Όσα βουνά κι αν πέρασα (_Ρίζες, _1980) - Χρήστος Καρακώστας






Επιλογή, διδασκαλία, ενορχήστρωση & διεύθυνση ορχήστρας: Γιάννης Μαρκόπουλος / Ερμηνεία: Χρήστος Καρακώστας
Σαντούρι: Αριστείδης Μόσχος / Κλαρίνο: Φίλιππος Τσεμπερούλης & Πέτρος Καλύβας / Φλογέρες: Στέφανος Στεφανόπουλος
Βιολί: Παντελής Δεσποτίδης / Μπουζούκι: Κώστας Παπαδόπουλος / Μπουζούκι & λαούτο: Χρήστος Νικολόπουλος
Μπουζούκι & τζουράς: Μάκης Μαυρόπουλος / Μπουζούκι: Γιώργος Σπύρου / Πιάνο 1: Χάρης Καλέας 
Πιάνο 2: Θανάσης Νικόπουλος / Ακορντεόν: Φαίδων Λιονουδάκης / Κιθάρα: Νίκος Σαμπαζιώτης
Κιθάρα 12χορδη: Στέλιος Καρύδας, Κώστας Γεωργίου / Ηλεκτρικό μπάσο: Νύσος Πανταζής, Νίκος Πολίτης
Κρητική λύρα: Βασίλης Σκουλάς / Κρουστά: Σπύρος Λιβιεράτος, Γιάννης Ρενιέρης, Γιώργος Τρανταλίδης


Όσα βουνά κι αν πέρασα
όλα τα παραγγέλνω
Βουνά μ', να μη χιονίσετε
κάμποι, μην παχνιαστείτε
Ώσπου να πάω και να 'ρθώ 
και πίσω να γυρίσω

Βρίσκω λημόρια κλέφτικα
λημόρια πατημένα
Μόν' 'να λημόρ' ξεχώριζε
ξεχώριζε απ' όλα
Δεν του 'δα και το πάτησα
ανάμεσα στα στήθια

Ευθύς το μνήμα βόγγηξε
και βαριαναστενάζει
Ποιος είναι αυτός που πάτησε
ανάμεσα στα στήθια;

Αν είναι νιος, ας χαίρεται 
παιδί, ας πάει να παίξει
Αν είναι η αγάπη μου
να 'ρθεί να πέσ' κοντά μου

Όσα βουνά κι αν πέρασα
όλα τα παραγγέλνω
Βουνά μ', να μη χιονίσετε
κάμποι, μην παχνιαστείτε
Ώσπου να πάω και να 'ρθώ
και πίσω να γυρίσω

Βρίσκω τα χιόνια στα βουνά
Τους κάμπους παχνιασμένους
Βρίσκω λημόρια κλέφτικα
Όλα με την αράδα
Ένα λημόρ' ξεχωριστό
Ξεχωριστό από τ' άλλα
Δεν του 'δα και το πάτησα
Ανάμεσα στα στήθια

Και το λημόρ' πλουγήθηκε
Και το λημόρ' πλουγέτη
Ποιος είναι αυτός που με πατεί
Και με βαρεί του χώμα;
Μήπους δεν ήμουνα εγώ νιος
Δεν ήμουν παλικάρι;

Σαν ήσουν εσύ νιος
Σαν ήσουν παλικάρι
Σήκω να πολεμήσουμε
Να δούμε ποιος θα νικήσει

Ιγώ τα νύχια μ' σκόρπισαν
Σαν τσ' θάλασσας τον άμμο
Ιγώ τα δόντια μ' σκόρπισαν
Σαν το λιανοπετρούδι

http://www.darnakas.gr/pentapolitragoudia.htm


----------

